
Kalashnikov rifle changed the world. Now there’s a Kalashnikov kamikaze drone - metabagel
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2019/02/23/kalashnikov-assault-rifle-changed-world-now-theres-kalashnikov-kamikaze-drone/
======
alphakilo
With the amount that drones have been increasingly used to carry explosive, I
would not be surprised to see these used in a major conflict. Hopefully the
technology doesn't fall into the wrong hands, but the risk will remain. Scary
to imagine a weapon like this being deployed by those looking to inflict pain
on civilians.

